# Smoked Venison Meatloaf and Veggies



## jmusser (Feb 21, 2021)

4# ground venison, 2# hot italian sausage, bacon from my brisket smoke, smoked pepper jack, smoked cheddar, some ketchup, BBQ, a handful of hashbrowns, seaonings and mixed smoked veggies (onion, jalepeno, green/red/yellow/orange peppers, poblanos, anaheim). 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Little loaves in bad light






Little loaves in good light





Sliced up close. 





Will Finish in oven under broiler with ketchup and brown sugar mix that carmelizes great. Good eats for a while.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 21, 2021)

Good looking eats!  Looks like a great flavor profile there.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2021)

looks good!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh ya... like a dozen eggs, croutons and breadcrumbs. The chef may have had a few beverages while mixing last night!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 21, 2021)

Man that looks awesome to me!! I love smoked meatloaf.


----------



## ChuxPick (Feb 21, 2021)

nice looking assortment, a nice variety of peppers you smoked there.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 22, 2021)

ChuxPick said:


> nice looking assortment, a nice variety of peppers you smoked there.


Thank you. Trying to mix in somethings besides meats and cheese in my diet. LOL. Looks better than a gray blob. Made a good sammich!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for the likes.
*kruizer*
Johnny Ray
ChuxPick
Jcam222
Winterrider
SmokerJim
Mike243


----------

